# What do you think?



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

__





‘I don’t think it’s a coincidence’: DoorDash customer says women drivers have no problem with delivery, but men need extra help






www.msn.com





Everyone answer except @Ms. Mercenary and @Invisible


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

It's true. Us "hetrosexual (sic), cisgender men" have a lot of trouble doing even the simplest tasks. That's why women and tranniez are responsible for virtually every discovery and invention of the modern world.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No surprise.

Women pay better attention to detail.
Women actually read the instructions.
Women have more empathy and care more about the customer’s experience.
Most men are insensitive Neanderthals.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Kind of like when I took my Prius to the Toyota dealership with a blown head gasket and the female service advisor told me that I needed to clean my engine.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

And here's an example of why women are superior to men at being cops. Gurrrrllll Power!









Cop parks on tracks and cuffs young woman in back... Results aren't pretty... - Revolver News


Incident in Colorado shows gross disregard for safety, with disastrous results.




www.revolver.news


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

No one ever said they were better drivers. Well some are. They just take less risks.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Don’t tell me what to do!!!

It’s the little things. Like my go-to example: a delivery bag and drinks neatly placed flush to an outward-opening screen door. Most women wouldn’t do that. Exception: GenZ. They’re all nuts.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Seamus said:


> No surprise.
> 
> Women pay better attention to detail.
> Women actually read the instructions.
> ...


And women aren’t directionally challenged.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

This is true. They always know where to reach down and guide it in, even in the dark.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

She’s smart enough to deliver a hamburger, but dumb enough to vote for Biden.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> This is true. They always know where to reach down and guide it in, even in the dark.


Sounds like you just admitted to needing help finding the hole… 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Sounds like you just admitted to needing help finding the hole… 🤷‍♂️


I hope he’s talking about golf. 😀


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Sounds like you just admitted to needing help finding the hole… 🤷‍♂️


I sometimes (always) use alcohol to persuade (convince) my ladies. 

This means I'm also drunk as well. It all works out.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I sometimes (always) use alcohol to persuade (convince) my ladies.
> 
> This means I'm also drunk as well. It all works out.


Keeping it classy I see.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Seamus said:


> No surprise.
> 
> Women pay better attention to detail.
> Women actually read the instructions.
> ...


ooga booga


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Keeping it classy I see.


You prefer a dom perignon with breakfast? Or patron with your steak? I'm flexible.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Sounds like you just admitted to needing help finding the hole… 🤷‍♂️


He finds the hole it's just the wrong one..lol


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> He finds the hole it's just the wrong one..lol


“Sorry, it slipped”? lol


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I have never experienced a woman guide it to that place

🍌 💩


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I bet IRL Jax is a sweet, caring, shy gentleman. He lets his inner juvenile hang out on the net.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I bet IRL Jax is a sweet, caring, shy gentleman. He lets his inner juvenile hang out on the net.


As I say in court... No contest.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> As I say in court... No contest.


The Real you slips out on occasion. I’ve seen it. 😜


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Seamus said:


> No surprise.
> 
> Women pay better attention to detail.
> Women actually read the instructions.
> ...


Grunt, Grunt, Grunt… Me get order, me throw order at door.. Grunt, Grunt, Grunt…

Truthfully I read everything on the delivery app and the last time I checked I am a male even if my man boobs might suggest otherwise!


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Don’t tell me what to do!!!
> 
> It’s the little things. Like my go-to example: a delivery bag and drinks neatly placed flush to an outward-opening screen door. Most women wouldn’t do that. Exception: GenZ. They’re all nuts.


I do that purposely. It's hilarious.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Grunt, Grunt, Grunt… Me get order, me throw order at door.. Grunt, Grunt, Grunt…
> 
> Truthfully I read everything on the delivery app and the last time I checked I am a male even if my man boobs might suggest otherwise!


LOL, yes I actually read the delivery instructions too! I never talk about ratings, after 5 years and 10,000 plus deliveries WGF? However, my DD rating in NY is 4.99 and has been forever. In NY I’m told the average DD rating is well below 4.7. Why is mine so high in a tough market?

I’m friendly to people.
I read the delivery instructions.
I text each person “Your order has been delivered, thank you and have a great night”.
That simple.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Grunt, Grunt, Grunt… Me get order, me throw order at door.. Grunt, Grunt, Grunt…
> 
> Truthfully I read everything on the delivery app and the last time I checked I am a male even if my man boobs might suggest otherwise!


This is the typical response. In reality, Seamus also keeps all he mentioned in mind, as do many Gents here.

When speaking of gender stuff, usually people mean “generally speaking”. Not all women like sappy movies, either. But most do.

Would you agree most delivery drivers are men? Would you also agree most don’t think or care how they deliver?

It’s amusing to me. I commented “men can’t park between lines”. That doesn’t mean “all men”. This is not something recent. My Mom used to say it’s because they don’t sew as a rule, and she passed back in 2016. She believed sewing develops space skills.

The second dude I spoke of just made me laugh.

People back into parking spaces to show off. We all know this. It’s actually pretty silly, particularly at supermarkets, when one needs trunk access. DUH.

But if you want to show off, it’s a better idea to park between the lines. Would you agree? Because if you have the front tire on the right line and the back tire on the left one, you shouldn’t be backing in. You don’t know how.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

darsyon11 said:


> I don`t know what to say


It’s ok. You’re not required to reply to every thread. 😂

Welcome to UP!


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> This is the typical response. In reality, Seamus also keeps all he mentioned in mind, as do many Gents here.
> 
> When speaking of gender stuff, usually people mean “generally speaking”. Not all women like sappy movies, either. But most do.
> 
> ...





Seamus said:


> LOL, yes I actually read the delivery instructions too! I never talk about ratings, after 5 years and 10,000 plus deliveries WGF? However, my DD rating in NY is 4.99 and has been forever. In NY I’m told the average DD rating is well below 4.7. Why is mine so high in a tough market?
> 
> I’m friendly to people.
> I read the delivery instructions.
> ...


Well then I just will just tell you that I am OCD… No, really I am and I get really annoyed when someone parks on my door and does that backup parking because it is waste of time that only mean you think you will get out quicker but it took you time to back in the first place.

Now I do pull forward which may look like I did a backup parking but I didn’t.

I also park far enough away ( Usually ) to make sure no one will park near me and will walk.

Now to the insulting comments you two made and how angry I am, well I will tell you that I am so angry that I will just, well I will, ummm 🤔, cry in me pillow while biting it and kicking my legs like a two year old child!

Now to answer your question have I seen the men that drive food delivery?

Yes and I have seen the UberX Driver’s also, and let me tell you they make those that Panhandle look professional!

My gawd many of them look like they haven’t showered in weeks and I wouldn’t want them near my door but I am still offended I tell ya!

Anyhoo, let me now cry in silence…


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Well then I just will just tell you that I am OCD… No, really I am and I get really annoyed when someone parks on my door and does that backup parking because it is waste of time that only mean you think you will get out quicker but it took you time to back in the first place.
> 
> Now I do pull forward which may look like I did a backup parking but I didn’t.
> 
> ...


Awww. Don’t cry. We wuv you, faults and all. They make you YOU. ❤


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Seamus said:


> LOL, yes I actually read the delivery instructions too! I never talk about ratings, after 5 years and 10,000 plus deliveries WGF? However, my DD rating in NY is 4.99 and has been forever. In NY I’m told the average DD rating is well below 4.7. Why is mine so high in a tough market?
> 
> I’m friendly to people.
> I read the delivery instructions.
> ...


1. I am friendly with doors. (Most of my deliveries are leave at door.)

2. I read delivery instructions, but ignore them. (Not really true.)

3. Texting the customer regarding delivery is a waste of time. That 13 seconds could be used for a more profitable use of your time. Imagine the results after 20 deliveries; you have wasted 260 seconds over six to ten hours. Unless you deliver in CA; we get paid to discretely waste time. (Hello. I have left your food order by the front door as you requested. Thanks.: is my standard notification.)


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Kind of like when I took my Prius to the Toyota dealership with a blown head gasket and the female service advisor told me that I needed to clean my engine.


So,

She wanted to clean your engine before she gave it head?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Cisgender"?

Had to Google it.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> She’s smart enough to deliver a hamburger, but dumb enough to vote for Biden.


Ha Ha!

Voting for Biden was the lesser of evils.

Seems she is way ahead of you in the situational awareness arena.

Further, seems you don't even deliver hamburgers.

Old Timers Disease?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> Ha Ha!
> 
> Voting for Biden was the lesser of evils.
> Seems she is way ahead of you in the situational awareness arena.
> Old Timers Disease?


I guess you don’t read the news. Or maybe you were just offended by “mean tweets” and you prefer the political _“situational awareness arena” _shitshow that currently exists in DC. 
Joe Bidenitis disease? 🤪


Judge and Jury said:


> Further, seems you no longer deliver hamburgers.


I’ve never delivered _*any*_ food orders. I’m thankful I discovered UP.net years ago and learned what a shitshow is was & is, just like the constant shitshow we read about in DC. 
Learning can be an enlightening experience, you should try it sometime while awaiting your next $3 delivery job. 🙃


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> "Cisgender"?
> Had to Google it.


Of course you did… you’re still struggling to decide which gender you want to be. 😄


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> I guess you don’t read the news. Or maybe you were just offended by “mean tweets” and you prefer the political _“situational awareness arena” _shitshow that currently exists in DC.
> Joe Bidenitis disease? 🤪
> 
> I’ve never delivered _*any*_ food orders. I’m thankful I discovered UP.net years ago and learned what a shitshow is was & is, just like the constant shitshow we read about in DC.
> Learning can be an enlightening experience, you should try it sometime while awaiting your next $3 delivery job. 🙃


So,

No skin in the game?

Yet you constantly post on the Delivery sub-forum.

Three dollar deliveries? That was years ago when I started with PostMates.

Didn't need schooling to quickly learn that that was unprofitable.

Unless you drive XL and have a private book, no way you are making the dollars per mile ratio that I do. 

By the way, have any of the contents of the empty classified documents been squirreled away in your trailer? 

Seems you are full of situational awareness, and also full of ...


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Of course you did… you’re still struggling to decide which gender you want to be. 😄


Ha Ha!

Born male.

But now my brain is encased in a flying exo-skeleton constructed of carbon fiber. 

With fear seeking misogynistic missiles.

What happened to you? 

Mother who didn't love you? (Can't imagine why.) 

Wife left you for another woman? 

Old-timers disease?

Doesn't really matter. The missiles are guided by AI.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> I guess you don’t read the news. Or maybe you were just offended by “mean tweets” and you prefer the political _“situational awareness arena” _shitshow that currently exists in DC.
> Joe Bidenitis disease? 🤪
> 
> I’ve never delivered _*any*_ food orders. I’m thankful I discovered UP.net years ago and learned what a shitshow is was & is, just like the constant shitshow we read about in DC.
> Learning can be an enlightening experience, you should try it sometime while awaiting your next $3 delivery job. 🙃


By the way, 

I was registered as a Republican for decades.

Re-registered as an Independent when the Grand Old Party nominated a Republican in Name Only as our presidential candidate.

Who turned out to be a madman and a bully with other candidates. Then turned into a meek lamb with our enemies. 

So, guessing you're gonna vote for him again. 

Seems the old-timers disease is strong with you.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Would you agree most delivery drivers are men? Would you also agree most don’t think or care how they deliver?


I think it’s market dependent and which delivery app. When I was a Dasher & Hubber, I saw more women drivers. Maybe because of their stylish red bags. When I did Uber, both rideshare and eats, it was way more men. Flex was also more men. I think most men and women do care how they deliver when it comes to getting it done fast and tips. I think women can probably get more tips because we’re women and are more talkative. 

I can parallel park and do it better than most. Before I did gig work and when I had a pickup, I parallel parked Ms Blue downtown, on the busiest street during rush hour. Ms.Blue had tinted windows, back with the full tint was allowed. And this guy on the street was shocked when he saw that me, a woman, could do that. He even commented how amazed he was. So I’d say women are probably better at parking, regardless of which type.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Of course you did… you’re still struggling to decide which gender you want to be. 😄


Don't do Uber Eats much anymore. 

But, back in the day, I wore a blonde wig and fake cleavage. 

And while cherry picking, seems customers were always increasing the tips one hour after the delivery. 

Don't know if it was the cleavage or my tight ass, but it seems my tips were usually increased when the customer only saw me retreating from leave at door orders. 

Any insight? Do you think my beard and mustache had any bearing on my tips? 

Are you lonely tonight? I still got my tip generating costume.

But my fees are two bucks a mile. Can you afford it?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I think it’s market dependent and which delivery app. When I was a Dasher & Hubber, I saw more women drivers. Maybe because of their stylish red bags. When I did Uber, both rideshare and eats, it was way more men. Flex was also more men. I think most men and women do care how they deliver when it comes to getting it done fast and tips. I think women can probably get more tips because we’re women and are more talkative.
> 
> I can parallel park and do it better than most. Before I did gig work and when I had a pickup, I parallel parked Ms Blue downtown, on the busiest street during rush hour. Ms.Blue had tinted windows, back with the full tint was allowed. And this guy on the street was shocked when he saw that me, a woman, could do that. He even commented how amazed he was. So I’d say women are probably better at parking, regardless of which type.


Parallel parking is an art.

That guy probably gave up and parked head-on in a pay for parking garage and was flabbergasted that you achieved what he could not.

My wife's name is Lucrecia; Luki for short.

My children nick named her Luki Lauda, referencing the famous formula one race car driver, due to her skills in preventing accidents while driving like a lunatic.

She got skills. Learned to drive in Guatemala, where traffic lanes, stop signs and speed limits are afterthoughts when trying to get home in traffic.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> Parallel parking is an art.
> 
> That guy probably gave up and parked head-on in a pay for parking garage and was flabbergasted that you achieved what he could not.
> 
> ...


Is your wife from Chicago by chance? She drives like many FIBS.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Is your wife from Chicago by chance? She drives like many FIBS.


She learned and perfected her driving skills on the mean streets of the Capitol of Guatemala; an area brutally contested by gangs;

And along the two lane highways that dissect the country that are controlled by right wing militias, left wing guerrillas, and/or Narcos.

Where brakes are not used and you gotta bull through as part of a convoy.

And she utilizes these skills in Southern CA.

I have driven down there myself. A dangerous and exhilarating adventure.

Regarding Chicago, my mother was born and raised in Schiller Park. 

My oldest son graduated from basic training for The Navy in that area. 

But, Chicago gets very cold. Very cold.

LA basin good.

Chicago metropolis bad.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Of course you did… you’re still struggling to decide which gender you want to be. 😄


Where did you go Gomer? 

Looking for a shrink to diagnose your hatreds, or 

Looking for a doctor to explain your anatomical discrepancies?


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Seamus said:


> No surprise.
> 
> Women pay better attention to detail.
> Women actually read the instructions.
> ...


I heard that Neanderthals were actually very sensitive.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> Where did you go Gomer?


Haha, did you miss me?
Well, whatya know,👇 my fan club continues to grow!








It must get really crowded inside that tiny mass of fluid floating within that thick cranium, now that I & “Orange Man Bad” are living rent free inside your obsessed-filled skull. 


Judge and Jury said:


> Seems the old-timers disease is strong with you. By the way, I was registered as a Republican for decades. Re-registered as an Independent when the Grand Old Party nominated a Republican in Name Only as our presidential candidate. Who turned out to be a madman and a bully


Decades?...*Decades?!?...*
LOL you just outted yourself, “Old-Timer.” And I’ll tell you what else, Gramps; I’m calling bullshit on your _“I once was a Republican, but…”_ mantra. Nobody in their right mind who lined with the Republican philosophy for “decades” would defend the current idiocy that resides in the Oval Office the same way you do.
Your party is the party of _“we demand the right to butcher babies at taxpayer expense.”_
Your party is the party of _“we believe children have the right to mutilate their genitals without parental consent.”_
Your party is the party _of “we believe men can get pregnant, and everybody can decide which 57 genders they want to be with the right to choose a new gender from day-to-day.”_
Some platform you defend. _“Well, yeah, yeah, but, but, but that Trump was a bully because he wrote mean tweets!”_ you whine. haha Guess what Boomer?...the whole world is managed by bullies. Jinping is a bully. Putin is a bully. Jong-un is a bully. Nkurunziza is a bully. Mbasogo is a bully. Kagame is a bully. Al-Assad is a bully. Erdoğan is a bully. Déby is a bully. Maduro is a bully. Kagame is a bully. All these bullies collectively look at this current weak feckless leader in the White House and say in unison “suck our dicks,” and Biden’s incoherent response is “sure! Vanilla or Chocolate?” 🤡


Judge and Jury said:


> Born male.
> But, back in the day, I wore a blonde wig and fake cleavage.
> Are you lonely tonight?


 Uh huh…like I was saying...
Lucky for you, your party platform agrees that you can change genders daily. So many to choose from, probably occupies a large part of your day. Get your monkey-pox vaccine. And try not to get pregnant, Boomer…I hear those free abortions are painful when performed on men at an older age!


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Haha, did you miss me?
> Well, whatya know,👇 my fan club continues to grow!
> View attachment 678492
> 
> ...


Ha Ha! 

Trump is no Reagan. 

Nor even a Bush. 

He was a Democrat before he changed to the GOP. 

Plus, he is a fool.

Anyone who defends him is foolish.

Seems that is where you come in.

By the way, that is the longest post I have ever seen from you. Usually one to three sentences of foolishness.

The only positive program of his administration was the expedited roll out of vaccines. 

And the suggestion to ingest disinfectants as a means to control COVID.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Haha, did you miss me?
> Well, whatya know,👇 my fan club continues to grow!
> View attachment 678492
> 
> ...


Ha Ha!

Yu funy.

As I stated, I registered as an Independent.

Do you realize what that is?

Plus Trump bullied Americans while kowtowing to foreign enemies.

Seems the moderators edited my post because it was "confrontational." 

Seems they don't realize that Alzheimer's disease is a real problem for you.


----------

